# March 2018 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2018)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2018 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2018 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Oak Leaf Reflection by @nerwin


----------



## fernandes (Mar 3, 2018)

great image


----------



## Cortian (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to nominate I'll Finish My Dinner Elsewhere, If You Don't Mind, by @bulldurham


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, thank you!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought about this one for a few days, and decided it needs to be nominated  "The Madness Of The Human Mind..."  By @enezdez


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2018)

One of the best images I have ever seen on here. 

Image created by @DanOstergren as a model test - Mikki
Mikki- Model Test


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

This gorgeous snowy owl shot by @coastalconn  in this thread:  Snowy!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 15, 2018)

Angry Sea by MSnowy

Angry Sea


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 15, 2018)

Montereggio Lunigiana by Sil

Montereggio Lunigiana


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 15, 2018)

Great nominations ZS.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 17, 2018)

the church by Sil

the church


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2018)

Think this one deserves a nomination Hiding from the bite of the cold by @zombiesniper


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2018)

Okay I'm tapped out now on this month on nominations, but this one just wow'd me. Night Life!  by @Destin


----------



## Peeb (Mar 20, 2018)

waiting the Sunset by @Sil


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow the competition is really heating up this month!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 20, 2018)

@Sil   Having a great month!  Maybe you better wait to post any more this month, lol.


----------



## Sil (Mar 20, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> @Sil   Having a great month!  Maybe you better wait to post any more this month, lol.




thanks I'm happy .... even if I do not win ..... also because .... there are beautiful pictures and I like being in the middle ... thanks to all of you


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 24, 2018)

@snowbear Most of the photos are not showing up!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2018)

What's happened to the images?


----------



## Peeb (Mar 24, 2018)

Odd that it's some but not all...


----------



## snowbear (Mar 24, 2018)

I've sent some PMs about this and was able to fix some - I'm guessing that original image addresses have changed or something - issue for the techs (I notified Admin).  @smoke665 - check your PMs.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2018)

snowbear said:


> heck your PMs.



Done


----------



## Peeb (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks to all for fixing the links!  Those images are too good to be kept in the dark.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 25, 2018)

Long story short: it appears the address at the photo hosting site may have changed.  The original post here was adjusted, but not the nomination post.

If you nominate a photo, and it disappears from the nomination thread, go to the original thread and see if it is there.  If so, copy the image address (right-click or command-click), come back to your nomination post, edit it, and replace the (missing) image with a new image using the address you just copied.

When you do nominate, please-please-please make sure you provide a link to the original post.  That way, I can fix it.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 26, 2018)

Aircraft in low light by @lostprophet


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2018)

jetty by telephotodreams  here:  jetty


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2018)

"Northern Saw-whet owl (Lifer!!!)2" by @ZombiesniperJr, Birding with some friends.


----------



## DakotaHolter (Mar 27, 2018)

bravo!


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 29, 2018)

@crimefighter my choice





Milky Way


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2018)

#8 from Aircraft in low light by @lostprophet


----------

